# Egress windows required in R-1?



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2015)

4 story V-B NFPA 13 sprinkler system. Windows do not open more than 4 inches and therefore do not meet emergency escape and rescue requirements.

2012 IBC

1029.1 General.

In addition to the means of egress required by this chapter, provisions shall be made for emergency escape and rescue openings in Group R-2 occupancies in accordance with Tables 1021.2(1) and 1021.2(2) and Group R-3 occupancies. Basements and sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall have at least one exterior emergency escape and rescue opening in accordance with this section. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency escape and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement. Such openings shall open directly into a public way or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

Exceptions:

1.	Basements with a ceiling height of less than 80 inches (2032 mm) shall not be required to have emergency escape and rescue openings.

2.	Emergency escape and rescue openings are not required from basements or sleeping rooms that have an exit door or exit access door that opens directly into a public way or to a yard, court or exterior exit balcony that opens to a public way.

3.	Basements without habitable spaces and having no more than 200 square feet (18.6 m2) in floor area shall not be required to have emergency escape and rescue openings.

I have a chain hotel under review, typical plans that have been used "numerous" times across the Midwest and I am getting push back from the owner that egress windows are not required in R-1 occupancies. I believe they are since the sprinkler exception went away in the 2012. Just wanted to check here since some in the office are reading the 2012 wording as applying to R-2 and R-3 only and there are still no requirements for egress windows in an R-1 since the code requires them to be sprinklered.

2009 IBC

Exceptions:

1.	In other than Group R-3 occupancies, buildings equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

2.	In other than Group R-3 occupancies, sleeping rooms provided with a door to a fire-resistance-rated corridor having access to two remote exits in opposite directions.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like R-1 does not require them.

Not called out.

Anyone have the 2012 commentary?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2015)

I do and and a R-1 is not mentioned in it.

The 2009 specifically exempted R-1's in a sprinkled building. The 2012 does not as I read it.

I guess I really need info on the code change wording and why.


----------



## JBI (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe you are correct Sir. Does the exception return in 2015?


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> I believe you are correct Sir. Does the exception return in 2015?


Nope

1030.1 General.

In addition to the means of egress required by this chapter, provisions shall be made for emergency escape and rescue openings in Group R-2 occupancies in accordance with Tables 1006.3.2(1) and 1006.3.2(2) and Group R-3 occupancies. Basements and sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall have at least one exterior emergency escape and rescue opening in accordance with this section. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency escape and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement. Such openings shall open directly into a public way or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

Exceptions:

1. Basements with a ceiling height of less than 80 inches (2032 mm) shall not be required to have emergency escape and rescue openings.

2. Emergency escape and rescue openings are not required from basements or sleeping rooms that have an exit door or exit access door that opens directly into a public way or to a yard, court or exterior exit balcony that opens to a public way.

3. Basements without habitable spaces and having not more than 200 square feet (18.6 m2) in floor area shall not be required to have emergency escape and rescue openings.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 14, 2015)

EEROs are not required for Group R-1 occupancies.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2015)

RLGA said:
			
		

> EEROs are not required for Group R-1 occupancies.


Do you know the reasoning behind dropping the exception for R-1 that where sprinklered?

We still allow certain R-1's occupancy designs to not be sprinklered

(12) Delete Subsection 903.2.8 and replace with the following:

"1. An approved automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided in all Group R buildings meeting any of the following criteria:

"a. 9 or more transient guests or 8 or more transient guestrooms;

"b. 9 or more occupants in other than dwelling units;

"c. 5 or more dwelling units; or

"d. more than 2 stories.

"2. In lieu of the above required automatic sprinkler system in buildings not more than three stories above the lowest level of exit discharge, each transient guestroom may be provided with at least one door leading directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to approved exits.


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Do you know the reasoning behind dropping the exception for R-1 that where sprinklered?We still allow certain R-1's occupancy designs to not be sprinklered
> 
> (12) Delete Subsection 903.2.8 and replace with the following:
> 
> ...


That can be a problem, came up in another thread.

Change one section and other sections are affected sometimes for the bad.

Base 2012  R-1 would be srpinkled and no eero required.

"""Do you know the reasoning behind dropping the exception for R-1 that where sprinklered?""

Because 2012 base code says you shall sprinkle


----------

